
When It’s Good to Be Antisocial (2017) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-when-its-good-to-be-antisocial
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372266).

